# This may offend you, if it does sorry. The Big Bang Theory is aweful



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

I believe it is mindless dribble that stereotypes in the worst possible ways,and also makes the female characters nothing more than "sexual objects" in a "geek" guys world. I do not even find the "geek" characters to be realistic nor funny because its similar to what show runners/studios do with the "George Lopez" show which stereotypes mexican-americans from the very start with the "lowrider" song to the heavy accents. On the other hand, I am a "Community" fan because the show does not stereotype the female characters,and does not stereotype the "geeks" or the "jocks" . Please give your thoughts on this. I have no idea why "Big bang theory" is so popular.I also hate "Two and a Half Men".


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah, mediocre jokes are not more funny just because they are about particle physics...


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

Eos_Machai said:


> Yeah, mediocre jokes are not more funny just because they are about particle physics...


the laugh track is super lame too. I don't need a tv to tell me when to laugh,especially when most of the laugh tracks are of dead people from the 1950s(useless fact)


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

If you dont think too much then its kinda funny. That's the key not thinking much.


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

RandomNote said:


> If you dont think too much then its kinda funny. That's the key not thinking much.


hmmm, its kind of hard not to think of the way that the show writers portray women as objects, and the nerds/geeks in the show are nothing like real geeks (this is equivalent of 1950s movies about native americans being portrayed by non-natives ).Its sort of offensive to me that the show portrays geeks so 1 dimensionally and above all so ignorant and shallow towards others


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Dr.Horrible said:


> hmmm, its kind of hard not to think of the way that the show writers portray women as objects, and the nerds/geeks in the show are nothing like real geeks (this is equivalent of 1950s movies about native americans being portrayed by non-natives ).Its sort of offensive to me that the show portrays geeks so 1 dimensionally and above all so ignorant and shallow towards others


Yeah but its sitcom show you cant expect it to be deep and well written they just need a couple cheap jokes some drama and that will pass now a days. Its not how it used to be the sitcoms of the 70s/80s were much better than ones today......well at least i think so anyway


----------



## Pom87 (Apr 7, 2012)

I am not sure why we would be offended by your statement. But I can tell you that you are looking at it from the wrong perspective. This show is not meant to be a realistic portrayal. That does not mean that sometimes it cannot be serious.

For example, I would also not view How I Met Your Mother as a realistic show. It is funny, to me, at least. And sometimes it can be serious as well.


----------



## Collie (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm not a fan of it either. Same goes for a lot of shows like this because they try to force-feed comedy instead of allowing it to grow organically from good writing and delivery. It's structured like a stoplight on a Mobius strip: feedline, punchline, pause, laugh track, do it again for 22 minutes with no peaks and no valleys, just a consistent level throughout. It's distilled mediocrity being passed off as clever and witty, and the only thing that differs between any of these programs is what the subject is.

I, uh... I don't watch much TV any more.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

When I clicked on this thread, I thought it was addressing the _*actual *_big bang theory:blushed:...


----------



## littleblackdress (Feb 24, 2013)

Dr.Horrible said:


> I believe it is mindless dribble that stereotypes in the worst possible ways,and also makes the female characters nothing more than "sexual objects" in a "geek" guys world. I do not even find the "geek" characters to be realistic nor funny because its similar to what show runners/studios do with the "George Lopez" show which stereotypes mexican-americans from the very start with the "lowrider" song to the heavy accents. On the other hand, I am a "Community" fan because the show does not stereotype the female characters,and does not stereotype the "geeks" or the "jocks" . Please give your thoughts on this. I have no idea why "Big bang theory" is so popular.I also hate "Two and a Half Men".


What??? you mean that all highly intelligent people don't have some degree of autism or selective mutism or a mommy complex? and that blondes really aren't dumb? ARE YOU KIDDING ME???? Seriously, I find that BBT simply reinforces stereotypes that high IQ means social disfunction. Honestly, I think that it makes the dysfunctional geek feel good to think that it means they are smart. There are smart geeks, there are also A LOT of very dumb geeky people out there. Just like there are a lot of very intelligent socially apt people. Anyway - BBT does tick me off, but I still watch it.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

It has its moments. But mostly, it's dumb jokes about smart people.


----------



## Sun Lips (Jan 28, 2013)

I agree that the laugh track is the deal-breaker. I don't even really understand the point, as the show is supposedly filmed in front of a live audience. But it is pretty obviously canned laughter. I prefer my comedy a little more subdued. I don't need the show to urge me, "Hey, that was funny, laugh at that."

I had never seen it at all, I never watch TV, but I substituted in a physics class recently and it was the day before a long weekend so the teacher just left me Season 3 of the show to let the kids watch. We could watch about two and a half episodes per class, and I wasn't just going to sit there watching the same episodes all day, so I saw pretty much the whole season. There were a few moments that made me chuckle. I like the jokes about Sheldon's mom because I can relate entirely too much.

Even so, by the end of the day I was ready to never ever watch another episode.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Fern said:


> When I clicked on this thread, I thought it was addressing the _*actual *_big bang theory:blushed:...


Yeah!

...


You know, I'm disappointed in the actual Big Bang Theory. 

I mean, it's just not geeky enough, not like real geekiness would be; and the radiation track to the universe is horrible and not even timed correctly; and just because the universe is a really REALLY big place doesn't mean that it's actually that big. I mean, there's more to BIGness than being, well, BIG.

Besides, I didn't get to hear the bang.


----------



## SirDave (Sep 1, 2012)

Jennywocky said:


> Yeah!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Here now @_Jennywocky_; It's not too late for you to hear it since its still out there ringing on, as recorded in the Cosmic Microwave Background Radiation; here ya go in hi-fidelity!

Futurity.org – Hear the Big Bang in high fidelity


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

I mainly watch it cause I have the hots for Kaley Cuoco...have had it since she was on that 8 Simple Rules show. 
And Sheldon is a pretty good actor too.

But the material sucks.


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

conscius said:


> I mainly watch it cause I have the hots for Kaley Cuoco...have had it since she was on that 8 Simple Rules show.
> And Sheldon is a pretty good actor too.
> 
> But the material sucks.


thank you for proving what I said in the OP . I know that the major studio networks use women in a very stereotypically bias way to draw viewership. I also think that a major problem in america is that peoples minds are bombarded with stereotypes to the point that it becomes "normal" societal behavior,its sad that its the case in 2013. I prefer British television for that reason


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

Dr.Horrible said:


> thank you for proving what I said in the OP . I know that the major studio networks use women in a very stereotypically bias way to draw viewership. I also think that a major problem in america is that peoples minds are bombarded with stereotypes to the point that it becomes "normal" societal behavior,its sad that its the case in 2013. I prefer British television for that reason


yeah I agree


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

I didn't know so many people felt this way about the show, though everyones reasoning makes sense. I think its funny as hell.


----------



## little (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh.

I like it because of Sheldon.


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

little said:


> Oh.
> 
> I like it because of Sheldon.


sheldon being a "geek" is the equivalent of someone acting in "blackface" in the sense that they completely make a mockery of it without even understanding culture


----------

